# Contraceptive pills available in dubai



## sian1983 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi, I want to start taking the contraceptive pill. I was taking Diane for a few years as I am prone to breakouts and PSO. I know this is now unavailable here. Any recommendations on the brands available here. Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Go to a gynae and get proper medical advice. Your status will not be a issue,


----------

